# Lincoln MKT



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

Any of you guys drive one of these? Nice car, but I sat in the 3rd row. I'm no giant (5'8"), but my head was pressed up on the ceiling. Do any of you mkt drivers get cancelled on for xl or suv rides?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

That 3rd row is designed for children. 
Try hanging out with fewer dudes at night.


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> That 3rd row is designed for children.
> Try hanging out with fewer dudes at night.


Not really hanging out with anyone these days. I took one for a test drive and heard the back seat was useless so I had to try it out. So if anyone with helpful info doesn't mind sharing that'd be great.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MiaJay said:


> Not really hanging out with anyone these days.


Maybe try downloading the Tinder app.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive ordered XL and got an UBERSUV once (had commercial plates and tags) that was an MKT. One of our sales guys is on the girthy side, but it was only 3 of us so we didn't get into the 3rd row. Im surprised that its so small, the 3rd row in my Santa Fe is comfortable, just on Saturday alone i took about 5 XL trips that utilized the 3rd row with no complaints. I probably wouldnt want to be stuck back there for hours but even an airport run wouldn't be terrible.

im 5'11 and am comfortable enough in the 3rd row of a Santa Fe.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Mkt 3rd row isn't awful head room is limited forsure but it's got decent space it's got more room than mdx xc90 or qx60. 
Lincoln screwed up on the mkt they really should have just kept the Aviator going the Explorer is a perfect rideshare car with 3 useful rows and a good amount of 3rd row cargo room in fact only the suburbans and Expedition El have more 3rd row cargo space. They could have dressed up the interior and slapped a Lincoln badge on it and been good to go. The mkt is based on the same chasis but it's so much smaller


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

